# Looksmax advice please



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 15, 2019)

That's enough!
I'm really tired of being ghosted by some girls cuz they find another one, or being rejected with stupid phrase like "Bad behaviour.." "I'm not a bitch and you touch me in private space" and then get touched by a slayer is ok, or LOL "He's too short", JFL i wear high shoes, + 6cm or 24'' iirc, what the fuck i have to do yet?

Here I am. Be honest, i don't mind if brutal, just don't be it for free; please be helpful too. This is not life, women want more anytime, and even if you find one who seems to be fine with you, she'll throw away you when she will meet someone better. Here it's about in not being treated as human.

Male (of course), 22 yo almost 23, 176 cm (5'9''), weight i don't know, maybe 83 kg... i'm skinny fat tho





Plz, don't focus on talking about flaws. I know that issues are: Eyes (they are just bad), Nose tip and recessed mouth. I did visits with really good surgeons for nose and Mouth, here's the last one.


normal > Bimax + chin reduction > fillers

Anyway I wanna do something first in order to improve in the major way possible. I mean, i don't wanna do my nose and just gain 0.1. I wanna do first the best surgery for me, i know the harmony it's important, but the others will come as well, but since money don't grow on trees i wanna do in these way. Oh, probably height is shit as well... that bitch said so... but i don't know if i can do something except of LL; let me know.


I'm mewing since 2 years. I don't smoke, i try to eat good and i do physical exercise sometimes (however, get depressed and stopped when things go bad with women). I'll see a psychiatric as well (even if the mutual gives me a woman), but please, i really starting to be lost in this f*cking jungle of world.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 15, 2019)

6.5/10


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

Personalitymaxx? Ur face gives off creepy vibes


----------



## SW01 (Feb 15, 2019)

i wish i was this symmetrical


----------



## Soontm (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah you should visit a psychiatric. Your looks a perfectly ok. More good features than bad and I rarely see that here. There must be something veeery wrong with your personality. Girls might not throw themself on you but you should get some here and there. So this desperate situation can only be related to your aspiness probably. Although 175 cm is almost manlet tier


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 15, 2019)

Mogs me to pluto and back

Italian?


----------



## Wool (Feb 15, 2019)

Phad said:


> Personalitymaxx? Ur face gives off creepy vibes


his eyes*


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

Finally someone who didn’t fraud their height 5 inches on here


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Unirocally your personallity is the biggest problem. You look good


----------



## Mewcel (Feb 15, 2019)

Mogs me to oblivion


----------



## Kenma (Feb 15, 2019)

There's NOTHING wrong with your face boyo 
I suspect there's a personality flaw in you that drives women away


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 15, 2019)

NTmaxx. I get a homosexual vibe from you, i think it is the earring and aspie stare. Start squinting and get rid of earring.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 15, 2019)

You caught the point. I have many gay friends. I am not one of them tho, i like pussy 

I did not expect so many _positive _comments. Just now another girl reject me.
Anyway yes, i'm italian


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

You look good, can you post a video in motion?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 15, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> You caught the point. I have many gay friends. I am not one of them tho, i like pussy
> 
> I did not expect so many _positive _comments. Just now another girl reject me.
> Anyway yes, i'm italian


go lift


Coping said:


> You look good, can you post a video in motion?


he did


----------



## Autist (Feb 15, 2019)

Psychomaxx and get a neck tat


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 15, 2019)

Phad said:


> Ur face gives off creepy vibes





TurboAutist45 said:


> personallity is the biggest problem





Kenma said:


> I suspect there's a personality flaw





AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I get a homosexual vibe from you


@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Phad said:
> 
> 
> > Ur face gives off creepy vibes
> ...


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 15, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> That's enough!
> I'm really tired of being ghosted by some girls cuz they find another one, or being rejected with stupid phrase like "Bad behaviour.." "I'm not a bitch and you touch me in private space" and then get touched by a slayer is ok, or LOL "He's too short", JFL i wear high shoes, + 6cm or 24'' iirc, what the fuck i have to do yet?
> 
> Here I am. Be honest, i don't mind if brutal, just don't be it for free; please be helpful too. This is not life, women want more anytime, and even if you find one who seems to be fine with you, she'll throw away you when she will meet someone better. Here it's about in not being treated as human.
> ...



you look good 
6.5/10 PSL
although your height is on the shorter side


----------



## Phad (Feb 15, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> you look good
> 6.5/10 PSL
> although your height is on the shorter side


6.5 psl . Lmao


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 15, 2019)

Phad said:


> 6.5 psl . Lmao


did I say something wrong?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 15, 2019)

Jass9770 said:


> did I say something wrong?



6.5 PSL is way too fucking high lmao


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 15, 2019)

Phad said:


> 6.5 psl . Lmao





Jass9770 said:


> did I say something wrong?





GenericChad1444 said:


> 6.5 PSL is way too fucking high lmao


I think he is 4/10 IRL in India and 2/10 IRL in United States


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 16, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 6.5 PSL is way too fucking high lmao





Phad said:


> 6.5 psl . Lmao


I meant NON PSL.


AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I think he is 4/10 IRL in India and 2/10 IRL in United States


who?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 16, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> 2/10 IRL in United States


Then what am I?
Non-existent on the scale?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 16, 2019)

ur close to perfect nohomo, when i read the text i expected someone like @Sc22


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks guys, anyway i think nt is cope.
Girls are not attracted. Also I asked to do not focus only on rate.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 16, 2019)

W have similar phenotype are you from south Italy or Greece ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Thanks guys, anyway i think nt is cope.
> Girls are not attracted. Also I asked to do not focus only on rate.


Your looks aren't the problem, though. It's definitely a personality thing.


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 16, 2019)

You could get girl looks like this easily remember phenotype match is so important


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 16, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> W have similar phenotype are you from south Italy or Greece ?



I'm italian. Not south tho'


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello guys?


----------



## Absi (Feb 18, 2019)

You are good looking bro no homo, when i read the text I thought you would look horrible but you surprised me


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 18, 2019)

Yeah ok, thanks for answers. But still girls dont want me. Lol, one dumped me on new year's eve, another one just say "gne gne, we're friends" and get soak wet when she sees a chad. 
I need help in order to ascend.



SW01 said:


> i wish i was this symmetrical



Many sites (and 3 surgeons) said i'm not symmetrical. In fact surgeons told me i have a face drop on the right side, iirc.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 19, 2019)

Up


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 19, 2019)

good lord, guys


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 20, 2019)

5.75/10 imo


----------



## Phonesex (Feb 20, 2019)

5 psl and you don't need Bimax. It would be a complete waste of money for you.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Feb 20, 2019)

6.5/10 irl height fucks you up imo

you look good facially though


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

Phonesex said:


> 5 psl and you don't need Bimax. It would be a complete waste of money for you.



So what to do to improve?


dotacel said:


> 6.5/10 irl height fucks you up imo



Thinking that ppl used to say i was tall years ago. I have to find a way to heightmaxing


FatmanO said:


> 5.75/10 imo


Psl or normal?
Anyway how to improve?


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 20, 2019)

pretty good looking.

7.5-8/10

I don´t think you are a candidate for surgery. You have good bones, your only weakness is eye area and mouth and height.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

7.5-8 me?

Thanks dude but i think rating is not your best quality xD


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> 7.5-8 me?
> 
> Thanks dude but i think rating is not your best quality xD


facially you are on that level. The reason you get rejected is height and because everyone else in your area is good looking, too. I´m from Germany and 8/10 men aren´t rare at all here if you live in a big city and go to popular clubs like I do. I imagine it´s the same in Italy.

7.5-8/10 isn´t enough to stand out nowadays especially at that height. Competition for women is ultra competitive. Every young guy nowadays is fully looksmaxed.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

People are being a little too nice, tbh. 5.5/10, above average. Not good looking enough to get away with "bad behaviour", whatever the fuck that means. You keep getting ghosted because those women that ghost you have 7 and 8s ready at a moment's notice to fuck them. Lift fraud to 6'. Gymcel too.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 20, 2019)

Lol dude you look great. Imo you look like Miro that slav model. Easy 8/10 facially. It seems your problem is height


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> People are being a little too nice, tbh. 5.5/10, above average. Not good looking enough to get away with "bad behaviour", whatever the fuck that means. You keep getting ghosted because those women that ghost you have 7 and 8s ready at a moment's notice to fuck them. Lift fraud to 6'. Gymcel too.


 I already have lift to fraud 6'.
I have to improve. This is not life


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I have to improve.


Yes bro


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Yes bro



Ok, and the question is how lol.
Until now nobody answered to the main question


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> question is how lol.


Well other than what I've already said (lift frauding and gymcelling) also fillers for the shitty undereye support.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Well other than what I've already said (lift frauding and gymcelling) also fillers for the shitty undereye support.


I can get orbital rims in that case . There's a good surgeon about this here.
I was thinking even for the nose tip


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> nose tip


Your nose looks fine imo, tbh


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

Look at the second pic dude


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Look at the second pic dude


It looks fine in motion, that's what matters.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 20, 2019)

5/10 irl rating


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> It looks fine in motion, that's what matters.


 5.5 you meant psl?


Sc22 said:


> 5/10 irl rating


Any tips?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> 5.5 you meant psl?


No


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

Wtf anyway, almost nobody gave tips and ita cannot be a gap of 3 points. Lol8 and others with 5


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

You look fine. What kind of bite do you have? You should fix minor flaws to improve.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 20, 2019)

You look decent. Even considering your height you're still above average


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> You look fine. What kind of bite do you have? You should fix minor flaws to improve.


Deep iirc.
There is a morph in first post



Felix97 said:


> You look decent. Even considering your height you're still above average


Ok, but still virgin (even cause ed) and avoided


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Deep iirc.
> There is a morph in first post


Class 1 or 2?
I believe a class 1 deep bite doesn't need surgery, though I'm not certain. Find out whats causing the deep bite. For Example tipped in molars can cause crowded bottom teeth which push forward top teeth causing a deep bite look. A dentist might remove premolars in this case to make room when the problem could been solved by doing less extreme treatment. All I'm saying is you should fully understand the situation yourself before you decide who to hire.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 20, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> I think he is 4/10 IRL in India and 2/10 IRL in United States


Retarded coper


Coping said:


> Finally someone who didn’t fraud their height 5 inches on here





Sc22 said:


> 5/10 irl rating


mogs you


----------



## Wool (Feb 20, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> pretty good looking.
> 
> 7.5-8/10
> 
> I don´t think you are a candidate for surgery. You have good bones, your only weakness is eye area and mouth and height.


this isnt reddit, stop rating pls


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 20, 2019)

Wool said:


> this isnt reddit, stop rating pls


are we looking at the same guy? OP has a very good face, jfl @ rating him average looking. I consider myself a harsh rater and I stick by my rating.







even in shitty lighting he doesn´t look much worse than Miro Cech


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 20, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> are we looking at the same guy? OP has a very good face, jfl @ rating him average looking. I consider myself a harsh rater and I stick by my rating.
> 
> View attachment 22331
> 
> ...


holy shit. OP make this guy your avi.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Retarded coper
> 
> 
> mogs you


Shitskin sandnigger. This dude wouldn't slay in US. Maybe he can get an Indian gf, but that's it.


----------



## Wool (Feb 20, 2019)

o


Fatchicksrejectme said:


> are we looking at the same guy? OP has a very good face, jfl @ rating him average looking. I consider myself a harsh rater and I stick by my rating.
> 
> View attachment 22331
> 
> ...


obviously he's above average. average is 4. 8 is top of the top.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 20, 2019)

come on guys, stop kidding. This is the first forum where ppl say i'm an 8 lol, others were exaggerated with "ugly af" or "light bones", for me light bones are like the cod incel dude. lol, sure i'm not him

I appreciate it, but stop this shit, if i was that high i wouldn't be even here complaining about women. Facts talk, and facts are saying that women don't like me, not that much.
I don't see how can i look like that dude, he mogs me since ever... or even if it can be, we know how some mm make the difference.

I know well or badly how i looks (maybe not that much), and i just need advice to improve, as fast as possibile, since this is Looksmax.me
I didnt' want just "8, 4, 5, 6, 7".

but fuck off... there are many threads every minutes, so ppl don't even read and sure next new commentors will be with "u r 3 irl tbh"

maybe i did wrong posting here, but others are dead, not trusted or not redpilled enough



The Dude Abides said:


> Class 1 or 2?
> I believe a class 1 deep bite doesn't need surgery, though I'm not certain. Find out whats causing the deep bite. For Example tipped in molars can cause crowded bottom teeth which push forward top teeth causing a deep bite look. A dentist might remove premolars in this case to make room when the problem could been solved by doing less extreme treatment. All I'm saying is you should fully understand the situation yourself before you decide who to hire.



I don't know, my upper teeth are too much over under teeth (class 1). I ask for a bimax, since other jobs want money and time for 0 results in looks. The surgeon said i'm recessed for something like 0.5 cm.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 21, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Shitskin sandnigger. This dude wouldn't slay in US. Maybe he can get an Indian gf, but that's it.



what's sandnigger?


----------



## Deleted member 999 (Feb 21, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> what's sandnigger?


Ppl from north africa / middle east


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lol, i tries to dance with a girl and she saw me and then she acted like she was puking

I need looksmaxing/surgery so bad.
This is not life


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 22, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Lol, i tries to dance with a girl and she saw me and then she acted like she was puking
> 
> I need looksmaxing/surgery so bad.
> This is not life


do you have autism?


srs


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 23, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> do you have autism?
> 
> 
> srs


No


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 23, 2019)

6/10 irl (if you were 185cm+ 7/10 easily)

I can't see any major flaws and I think you don't need surgeries. Build muscle. It's normal to get avoided and ghosted nowadays. The ones who doesn't are minority. Foids wants tall chad, and not the average looksmatch dude.

If you're still virgin you have some mental problem tho.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> 6/10 irl (if you were 185cm+ 7/10 easily)
> 
> I can't see any major flaws and I think you don't need surgeries. Build muscle. It's normal to get avoided and ghosted nowadays. The ones who doesn't are minority. Foids wants tall chad, and not the average looksmatch dude.
> 
> If you're still virgin you have some mental problem tho.



What? you just said i'm average and girls dont want average dudes. But i shouldn't be virgin and i don't need surgery.

You said one thing and then the opposite


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 23, 2019)

I catch your logic, but i think you misinterpreted the sentences. It's NORMAL to get avoided and ghosted. Thats is: eventualy you'll get some response (being average). Girls WANTS chad, but they can fuck an average dude here and there (if above her tier is most common, same tier is rarer. There's some cases where they fuck uglier dudes, usually rich or statusmaxx or a glitch in matrix). It's absurdly easier if the guy is NT and have no mental problems too.

And surgery: Well, it's my honest opinion: you are a normal and healthy male. You don't have any deformity nor major flaws. Hence, i think surgery is pretty stupid on this ocasion (waste of money, time and health).


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 23, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> I catch your logic, but i think you misinterpreted the sentences. It's NORMAL to get avoided and ghosted. Thats is: eventualy you'll get some response (being average). Girls WANTS chad, but they can fuck an average dude here and there (if above her tier is most common, same tier is rarer. There's some cases where they fuck uglier dudes, usually rich or statusmaxx or a glitch in matrix). It's absurdly easier if the guy is NT and have no mental problems too.
> 
> And surgery: Well, it's my honest opinion: you are a normal and healthy male. You don't have any deformity nor major flaws. Hence, i think surgery is pretty stupid on this ocasion (waste of money, time and health).


Its not like guys dont want stacies either, its bassicly life


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Feb 23, 2019)

I want a normie girl at least


rockndogs said:


> I catch your logic, but i think you misinterpreted the sentences. It's NORMAL to get avoided and ghosted. Thats is: eventualy you'll get some response (being average). Girls WANTS chad, but they can fuck an average dude here and there (if above her tier is most common, same tier is rarer. There's some cases where they fuck uglier dudes, usually rich or statusmaxx or a glitch in matrix). It's absurdly easier if the guy is NT and have no mental problems too.
> 
> And surgery: Well, it's my honest opinion: you are a normal and healthy male. You don't have any deformity nor major flaws. Hence, i think surgery is pretty stupid on this ocasion (waste of money, time and health).



I understood what you said, and still, if being average is this, i HAVE to ascend


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 2, 2019)

bump this


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 2, 2019)

chin REDUCTION? WAIT WHAT?


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 2, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> chin REDUCTION? WAIT WHAT?



Yeah... the lower third would be moved forward, so the chin would be too advanced


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Mar 2, 2019)

yo im wayyyy uglier than you and i dont have issues. wtf man


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 2, 2019)

itsoverbuddyboyo said:


> yo im wayyyy uglier than you and i dont have issues. wtf man


 how it can help me?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 2, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> how it can help me?


?️


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 3, 2019)

Nibba said:


> ?



It's a joke to say beach instead of bitch?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 3, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> It's a joke to say beach instead of bitch?


No pick a random emote and post it if I'm bored


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 3, 2019)

Nibba said:


> No pick a random emote and post it if I'm bored


celcel pls


----------



## Nibba (Mar 3, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> celcel pls


Cel celibate cel


----------



## buflek (Mar 5, 2019)

u must have really bad autism if you keep getting rejected. either that or absolutely no charisma


----------



## Bluepill (Mar 5, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I want a normie girl at least
> 
> 
> I understood what you said, and still, if being average is this, i HAVE to ascend


Brutal height pill. Try elevator shoes or lifts and see if it makes a difference. There's no shame in doing so. Even Hollywood movie stars fraud their height (Cruise, Pitt).


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 5, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Brutal height pill. Try elevator shoes or lifts and see if it makes a difference. There's no shame in doing so. Even Hollywood movie stars fraud their height (Cruise, Pitt).
> 
> View attachment 26989


There is no gym for your height.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 5, 2019)

Your height hinders you slightly but you have to be giga aspie or have no social circle at all to be incel at 23 with ur looks


----------



## buflek (Mar 5, 2019)

btw im also 1.76m and live in germany where the average is like 1.78m and yet i have a hot gf since nearly 3 years. most girls are still shorter than you in pretty much all countries except netherlands and bosnia


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 5, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Brutal height pill. Try elevator shoes or lifts and see if it makes a difference. There's no shame in doing so. Even Hollywood movie stars fraud their height (Cruise, Pitt).
> 
> View attachment 26989



I already wear those


dotacel said:


> Your height hinders you slightly but you have to be giga aspie or have no social circle at all to be incel at 23 with ur looks



Aspie? I don't think so lol


Also guys, i misured myself again yesterday, looks like i'm 1,78, and not 1,76, i will check again


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 21, 2019)

huff, things are just going worse


----------



## Kawhi (Mar 22, 2019)

you mog majority of the forum jfl


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 22, 2019)

I don't need to mog, i have to be attractive to women.
Yesterday i wrote to a fatty 5 on instagram and she just ghosted me... honestly i wrote even to another one, but she didn't respond too


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Mar 22, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> I don't need to mog, i have to be attractive to women.
> Yesterday i wrote to a fatty 5 on instagram and she just ghosted me... honestly i wrote even to another one, but she didn't respond too


just lol at trying to pick up sloots through instagram, even chadlites don't have any real success that way unless ur messaging 100+ foids at once


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 22, 2019)

Well, I succeeded sometimes, so i thought to try again.

Anyway, what about improving my eyes?

Sorry for bad quality... and hair... and face lol


----------



## buflek (Mar 22, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> Well, I succeeded sometimes, so i thought to try again.
> 
> Anyway, what about improving my eyes?
> 
> Sorry for bad quality... and hair... and face lol



upper eyelid fillers


----------



## xom (Mar 22, 2019)

i will prescribe u 2 inch shoe lifts


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 22, 2019)

buflek said:


> upper eyelid fillers



I don't like fillers. You have to spend money every year.. protesis are better, even if they don't exist for upper eyelid. Anyway that pics is from below, is normal seeing too much eyelids. Thanks anyway



xom said:


> i will prescribe u 2 inch shoe lifts



I already use them... even more


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Mar 29, 2019)

Shit, things just got worse in 2 years:


----------

